
Hurl - mshafrir
http://hurl.r09.railsrumble.com/
======
defunkt
Thanks for the comments everyone! The main idea here is that you can share
Hurl URLs which others can modify and play with.

For example I can give you this URL: <http://hurl.me/ufsmb1>

And you can change 'json' to 'xml' to see what changes.

Hurl was inspired by sharing curl input and output over pastebins. We should
probably make this more clear.

------
derefr
Easter egg: try entering the site's URL.

------
f00
Very, very cool.. and I love the name.

That said, I regularly test APIs using actual usernames and passwords via HTTP
Basic Auth. It will be a cold day in hell before I toss my credentials in
cleartext into a web form. :-)

I really like the syntax-highlighted, pretty-printed JSON output, though.
Really handy.

~~~
defunkt
We plan to open source Hurl so you can run it somewhere if you want (for auth
reasons).

~~~
rwolf
This is what I love to hear (now to get those Twiddlr kids to let me run a
local instance...).

------
tlrobinson
A similar app, but as native OS X app (useful for localhost requests)
<http://ditchnet.org/httpclient/>

~~~
defunkt
HTTPClient is great and was a big influence on Hurl (for instance we auto-
complete headers just like HTTPClient does).

~~~
MaysonL
I can't seem to get Hurl to send application/json content. Any ideas?

A few minutes later: everything seems to give the error:

Cannot allocate memory - fork(2)

~~~
defunkt
Yeah you guys crashed it :P

I'm workin' on bringing it back up.

------
chaosmachine
It's ok, but Firebug covers this pretty well already.

~~~
defunkt
I commented about this further down but the main idea is you can share Hurls
which others can modify and play with, e.g. <http://hurl.me/ufsmb1>

------
mikeytown2
After doing some tests, it appears that gzip doesn't work.

------
charlesju
I use <http://code.google.com/p/rest-client/>. But cool site none-the-less.

------
est
Why don't we make something like socket2http_get

    
    
        http://example.com/tcp?address=example.com:80&send=GET+/+HTTP/1.1%0D%0AHOST:+example.com%0D%0A%0D%0A
    

Oh wait... did I just re-invented HTTP 1.1 Connect?

------
oomkiller
I'll stick with HTTP Client for OS X, handles everything I need it for!

------
wglb
Cool site, but I would lose the fluorescent dots filling each margin.

------
extension
Very slick, but it really needs a JSON pretty printer in addition to the XML
one. Most JSON services just send one huge line, which is exactly how Hurl
displays it.

~~~
defunkt
Can you give me an example URL? Sounds like a bug.

We do pretty print JSON: <http://hurl.me/ufsmb1>

~~~
extension
[http://hurl.it/hurls/7249f0ef9428c30c52e8e739eace1ba365fa24c...](http://hurl.it/hurls/7249f0ef9428c30c52e8e739eace1ba365fa24ce/321c6c417c5501fc3be4ae6f3bd7069d110359f0)

Ah, I assume you are relying on the MIME type to be application/json, which is
far from universal. A heuristic JSON detector shouldn't be hard.

------
cousin_it
Why no way to enter a raw POST body instead of key-value pairs? Could've been
seriously useful for some web services.

~~~
defunkt
Coming soon.

------
maelstrom
This is seriously news? I could write this app in 10 lines of code, or am I
missing something important?

~~~
texel
Yes, perhaps you are. First, watch the video: <http://vimeo.com/6238577>

Second, realize that this was developed from start to finish in 48 hours, by
some not untalented people... they seem to have put a lot of thought into it,
and the details really show.

Third, saying you could do anything nontrivial in "10 lines of code" reminds
me of this guy <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=678501>

~~~
pvg
_First, watch the video?_

Doesn't that seem to emphasize the guy's point? It seems like a neat if
simplistic little tool and if you have to watch a video to tell how it's
something more...

~~~
defunkt
Yeah, it does.

Sounds like we should change this:

    
    
      Hurl makes HTTP requests.
      Enter a URL, set some headers, then view the response.
      Perfect for APIs.
    

To something like this:

    
    
      Hurl makes HTTP requests.
      Enter a URL, set some headers, get a response, then share it with others.
      Perfect for demoing and debugging APIs.

------
daveungerer
Love the unicorn puking a rainbow on their 404 error page.

~~~
leahculver
Thanks! Me too.

